# double Zahl runden



## Pele (30. Sep 2003)

HI

Wie kann ich eine Double-Zahl auf zwei Stellen nach dem Komma runden. Hab absolut keine AHnung wie das gehen soll!!
MFG
Pele


----------



## MASTERII (1. Okt 2003)

runden kan man beispielsweise so :


```
ergebnis=zahl1/zahl2;
ergebnis = Math.round(ergebnis*100)/100.0;
```


greets


*EDIT:* bitte code tags verwenden


----------



## Pele (6. Okt 2003)

Danke
Genau danach habe ich gesucht!!
Mfg
Pele


----------

